# Denatured alcohol or Acetone



## crabcreekind (Apr 4, 2011)

I just recently got all the supplies to start doing a CA finish(thanks to my bday) but i was wondering, which one was better. My dad has all the chemicals in his shop but Im not sure if has denatured alcohol. We use acetone for cleaning most things. So i was just wondering if i could get around going and buying DNA at the store, and i could just use acetone.


----------



## rebfan04 (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone else might know better but I would not use acetone with CA except for cleanup.  Use DNA on pen. Good to have acetone when your finger gets stuck to the CA bottle!

As you probably know Acetone is a solvent for CA.


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 4, 2011)

rebfan04 said:


> Someone else might know better but I would not use acetone with CA except for cleanup.  Use DNA on pen. Good to have acetone when your finger gets stuck to the CA bottle!



We got this special CA remover that works awesome. thanks!


----------



## rebfan04 (Apr 4, 2011)

How are you going to do your CA finish?


----------



## soligen (Apr 4, 2011)

Get the denatured alchocol (DNA).  Acetone is good for cleaning the wood blank BEFORE the first coat of finish, but once you start a CA finish, you cant use acetone to clean the blank between sanding grits.  Once CA is on the blank, you will want to use DNA

Also, I recomend using DNA for general cleaning if it works just as well as the acetone.  Acetone is kinda nasty stuff, so I only use it where DNA doesn't work.


----------



## Finatic (Apr 4, 2011)

Get the DNA at a drug store for about 2.50 a qt.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 4, 2011)

In a somewhat similar thread recently it was pointed out that DNA does contain some water and could be detrimental to the CA. The suggestion was to use accellerator to clean the wood before applying CA.


----------



## Monty (Apr 4, 2011)

BUT DNA is at least 5-10% water and water will cause you more problems. My first choice is CA accelerator followed by acetone.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the alcohol prep pads to clean my blanks. I find it more convenient than having another bottle around to get spilled.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 4, 2011)

I use acetone for a quick wipe down after sanding wood. after that I just use a dry rag. Acetone will soften the CA glue so a little dab will do ya.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been using mineral spirits with good results.  Am I operating on borrowed time with that stuff?  I use it on the bare wood - I don't sand between coats of CA usually.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 4, 2011)

I use alcohol quick wipes and so far they work great. The CA is not effected.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2011)

Listen to Manny, Use accelerator and actone. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Monty (Apr 4, 2011)

The DNA you are able to by at the store is about 90% alcohol and 10% water. What usually happens is that the alcohol will evaporate off first leaving water behind. If you don't wait long enough for the water to evaporate, it may cloud the CA. Acetone has about 1% water in it. When it evaporates, it leaves less water behind. CA accelerator (most brands) do not contain water hence no problems once it has evaporated.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I misunderstood what Manny posted. His first choice, and mine, is accelrator and his scond choice, and mine, is acetone. I use accelerator exclusively and acetone when out of accelerator. Alcohol is a problem maker with the CA glue finish. Those who have not had issues with alchhol and the CA finish are beating the odds but it won't last. The odds will get even 
Do a good turn daily! 
Don


----------



## spnemo (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to use DNA but after some problems with clouding under my CA finish I switched to Acetone.  I'll never go back.  I use acetone instead of accelerator because it is cheaper and readily available.


----------



## Monty (Apr 4, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> I think I misunderstood what Manny posted. His first choice, and mine, is accelrator and his scond choice, and mine, is acetone. I use accelerator exclusively and acetone when out of accelerator. Alcohol is a problem maker with the CA glue finish. Those who have not had issues with alchhol and the CA finish are beating the odds but it won't last. The odds will get even
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Don, I think you misunderstood what you thought you misunderstood.:biggrin:
You stated exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## rebfan04 (Apr 4, 2011)

Always learn something new on the board.  Didn't know about the water content of DNA.  Guess have been lucky so far with CA finishes.  Will change over to Acetone for wipe downs.  Thanks guys.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2011)

And, water will dissolve into alcohol quite readily. Water in fuel lines....add stuff to remove the water....what is it...alcohol. The water dissolves into the alcohol and is removed when the alcohol is burned with the fuel.

Leave the lid off the alcohol and moisture in the air will go into the alcohol. Not much but it doesn;t take much to make a good CA finish cloudy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



rebfan04 said:


> Always learn something new on the board.  Didn't know about the water content of DNA.  Guess have been lucky so far with CA finishes.  Will change over to Acetone for wipe downs.  Thanks guys.


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 4, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> I think I misunderstood what Manny posted. His first choice, and mine, is accelrator and his scond choice, and mine, is acetone. I use accelerator exclusively and acetone when out of accelerator. Alcohol is a problem maker with the CA glue finish. Those who have not had issues with alchhol and the CA finish are beating the odds but it won't last. The odds will get even
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Do you use aerosol accelerator of the squirt kind you get from psi?


----------



## soligen (Apr 4, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> Do you use aerosol accelerator of the squirt kind you get from psi?


 
I use the re-fillable spray can from Monty, and Monty's CA & Accellerator.  I recomend using the same brand accellerator as the CA you use.  Monty has the best prices on both that I have found, and great service.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2011)

I use bulk accelerator for cleaning blanks prior to applying CA for finishing. I use aerosol spray can when helping CA to cure. I do not use accelerator when finishing. When I use up the two aerosol cans I currently have (they were donated to me for using in my demos at the Desert Woodturning RoundUP)I will be getting the spray/pump from Mannie along with a jug of accelerator. I am hearing good things about his spray bottle. Mannie has the best prices on CA, accelerator, two part epoxy and accessories.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



crabcreekind said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > I think I misunderstood what Manny posted. His first choice, and mine, is accelrator and his scond choice, and mine, is acetone. I use accelerator exclusively and acetone when out of accelerator. Alcohol is a problem maker with the CA glue finish. Those who have not had issues with alchhol and the CA finish are beating the odds but it won't last. The odds will get even
> ...


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 4, 2011)

Where can i get Mannies or Montys CA and Accelerator?


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2011)

He has replied several times in this thread. His website is part of his signature. Look at post #14 in this thread.
http://woodenwonderstx.com
Do a good turn daily!
Don



crabcreekind said:


> Where can i get Mannies or Montys CA and Accelerator?


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 5, 2011)

One more for Mannie's CA, Accelerator and his spray cans.  I bought both the 8 and 16 oz cans on his first test buy.  I have the 8 oz filled with Accelerator and my bride took the big one and filled it with cleaning solution for the kitchen.  they are great to work with, come with several spray caps so you can produce anything from a stream to mist.  The only thing better than his cans is his CA and Accelarator along with his service and prices.

DNA is an absolute NO,NO with CA finish.  There is no way economically to remove all the water from alcohol.  Even if by some magical process you were able to get 100% alcohol, as soon as you open it to atmosphere it will start absorbing water as it is hydrophillic.
Charles


----------



## Shannon (Apr 5, 2011)

How do you charge the spray cans he sells?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 5, 2011)

Shannon said:


> How do you charge the spray cans he sells?



Never mind: 

http://www.sureshotsprayer.com/images/Model_B_Instructions.pdf

Standard compressor air chuck fitting.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 5, 2011)

+1 on CA accelerator. It works better than anything else for me.


----------

